# Aiming/ Target acquiring



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Quit aiming like that. You will quickly develop target panic.

You can put the pin on the X with your eye, but you can't keep it there. You will have some movement, everyone does. Even the top pro's that look as steady as a rock have a little movement. A steady sight picture comes from bone-on-bone form. The more muscle that you can take out of your shot, the steadier you will be.

You will be way ahead if you can look through your scope and focus your eyes on the target. You should focus on the smallest part of the center of the X that you can see. Then visualize the arrow going into that spot.

Don't worry about the pin movement. You can't stop it and it will do more harm than good to try to stop it. I know this from first hand experience. :sad: 

All of your mental focus should be on the front end of the shot. If your mind switches to the back end, even just a flicker, you should let down and start again. The back end should run subconsciously.

This isn't easy. I've struggled with it for years because I started out wrong, but when I can do it, it works and works very well. :thumbs_up

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

It isn't about my pin movement, it is more to do with my sight picture. I think that I focus very well on the target and leave the pin blurry. After giving this some more thought, I believe what I am doing is leaving the pin out of the way so I have the target in my view, thus holding the pin low. This is when I sight my bow in.

This is causing me to shoot high when I actually give this more attention and hold the pin right on the target. When I am shooting high, it is usually about 6-8 inches at 60yds, which would seem about right for this distance.

Thanks for your help.


----------

